# 96 Honda Accord radio code



## honda464

Hi,I have a 96 Honda Accord and did some work on it.Disconnected battery and now the radio says code and doesn<t work.I don,t have the code.Can you get one with your vin number or is there something else you can do?Please let me know.


----------



## BattleCruiser

Hello honda464, if you dont have your radio code then we need to get your serial number, there 3 ways to get it. First try looking in your glove box for a sticker which will be a 7 or 8 digit number (your serial number) if its not there, then try this - With the radio off hold in buttons ' 1 ' and ' 6 ', while holding those in turn on the power button, that should give you your serial number, if that still dosnt work then you will have to pull the radio out of the dash and get the serial number off of the back of the radio. Once you have your serial number contact your local honda dealer and tell them your situation and they will be able to give you the code to unlock your radio, or i can help you (i am a honda technician). Best of luck.


----------

